# looking for a place to coon hunt



## johnrowe (Mar 10, 2017)

I am looking for a place that me and my young boys can coon hunt year round. I live in lake park and would like for it to be with in a 30 min drive. I will help take good care of the lease or club and will help with corn for the deer and turkey hunters. I will help anyone out anyway I can. Any help will be appreciated because I have a 4 year old that is begging to hunt his dog and have no where to go.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Mar 11, 2017)

Good luck. It's tough to find a property big enough to coon hunt and willing to "let you run off their deer". Middle to North Georgia is not as steeped in dog hunting traditions as South
 Georgia. I was fortunate to have have some buddies with kids who wanted to shoot some squirrels this year and let me run my curs. I doubt they want to deer hunt anymore after the fun we had!


----------



## johnrowe (Mar 11, 2017)

People think that by coon hunting you run all the deer off the property lol. I have treed coons with deer bedded down 40 yards away form the dogs, walk right pass them on the way in and on the way out. People can think and say what they want, but I have the 7th biggest buck killed In lowndes county on my wall that I killed In 2011. And I coon hunted my stand the night before, I had just enough time to get the dogs home, change clothes and get back to the club and get in the stand. So people can put what ever they like In There  heads lol.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 11, 2017)

I'd have no problem with it, except that I have too many dogs running my property, and I'm a bit more than a 30 minute drive from you. I only have 25 acres, but don't mind letting somebody hunt what I don't, and deer season is a ways off.


----------



## johnrowe (Mar 11, 2017)

Well I appreciate it. And yes 25 ac. Is not very much.


----------

